# Av8tor152d flies a mission over Guilford......



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok so a little backround. Jason contacts me to ask is his wife can send some donations to the Troops through me, since he will be leaving soon. So I provide my address. Fatal mistake. :hn

The next thing I know there are satellite images of home posted on CS. Talk of strikes and destruction ensues.

Well today the damge was done. How convenient that I was home from work today. The mail woman rings the bell ( sorry if this sounds like the beginning of a pron flik :r) She says I have some registered mail for you. Hmmmm don't recognize the addy, But the name looks familiar. As she runs away, I start to get a bad feeling.

I'll let the pictures tell the rest of the story.










































*I am utterly amazed and humbled by this gesture. I want to thank everyone involved in sending me these wonderful gifts.
I got started with the Troop Support program because I wanted to make a difference. I feel that I have.*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You have touched many lives Tony.Congrats and thanks for all the hard work you do :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

A fine bit of recognition for someone who does so much for our troops.

Be proud, Tony. You are doing wonders for our men and women who serve.


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

I saw the smoke trails from here when that puppy took off!!! oh what a beautiful sight of american warfare! Congrats Tony! You deserve it for all your's and the lil one's hard work!!!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> I saw the smoke trails from here when that puppy took off!!! oh what a beautiful sight of american warfare! Congrats Tony! You deserve it for all your's and the lil one's hard work!!!! :tu


I thought you might have had a hand in this one. :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, an amazing hit on a very derserving taget :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice hit! And come on man, you had it coming! LOL


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> I thought you might have had a hand in this one. :tu


Unfortunatly I can take NO credit on this one. I was simply an observer to the mass destruction!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow man. That is just beautiful.
:tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool Tony and well deserved. :tu

.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

nice one, and you deserve it Newcigars for all the things you do.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Phew glad to see they are making it stateside. Tony it is the least I can do for all that CS has done for the troops wish I could do more to return the generosity and giving of CS. Just a side note the coins included are unique to my unit only 800 of them were made !


P.S. I used the wife excuse to get a few other addys as well ....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Phew glad to see they are making it stateside. Tony it is the least I can do for all that CS has done for the troops wish I could do more to return the generosity and giving of CS. Just a side note the coins included are unique to my unit only 800 of them were made !
> 
> P.S. I used the wife excuse to get a few other addys as well ....


Thank you for that very special gift:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome Tony!! Well deserved for the great work you do! :tu :u


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is just awesome!!

Well deserved Tony!

What a wonderful gesture, Chief!

God Bless.

Al


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Way to be Jay, awesome hit on a deserving gorilla

James


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a beautiful gesture, Jay. Well done! :tu

A most deserving hit on somebody who works so tirelessly.

Enjoy the thoughtful gesture, Tony.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Tony well done. It couldn't have happened to a better man! Thanks for all the support you show to troops for ClubStogie.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I love it....awesome stuff Chief...uhm..*Stands at attention* I mean "Sir"


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Great gift for a deserving recipient. It was the support the troops post that got me involved in this forum, and Tony is doing great work.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Av8tor152d said:


> ...P.S. I used the wife excuse to get a few other addys as well ....


Very sneaky Jason...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163636

.


----------

